# What form of business for screen printing?



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

Im looking for advise on where to start with a screen printing business. 
I already know how to screen print, I know what it involves, im already a graphic designer that does graphic tees, and I have always wanted to start a screen printing business, just never was ready mentally. 

I am looking for suggestions on where to start, and specifically what type of business I should form, ie, a sole proprietorship, corp......?

Also, how much should I expect to spend on just getting it started, ie, licences, tax id, ect....not including the cost of equipment. 

Also, are there sites where I can buy a bunch of samples of shirt styles?


----------



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, if I wanted to just start right now, do I need to do all of the above right away?

Specifically, Do I need to do all that to obtain a resellers licence so I can buy shirts in bulk?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you really don't need anything. you can buy from ****supplier.com without any permit or license. many people just operate without anything to get started. 

if you really want to go to all the expense of forming a business check out Ker$tetter Letter®


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

This depends on your location as if you need a license. Selling without a tax certificate and not collecting tax can probably get you into hot water if caught. When I started we only did non profits and schools that were tax excempt. Collected our 105 tax excempt form from each but didn't have our tax certificate. Got a letter from state department of revenue. I called and explained what I was doing. I had to go there with all records. Since I had done no tax sales they didn't fine anything but the lady told me that had I done 1 sale and they fined me it would be based on total sales and not just tax sales. I would have owed over a $1000 in fines and penalties.

Best to check with you state and local then an Internet forum.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Choosing whether to be a sole proprietor, S Corp, LLC or whatnot is a complex decision.

Most people start as a Sole Proprietor because it's cheap and easy. Incorporating has many tax and legal implications and may be way more than you need to get started. It also has costs, costs that you may not want to incur now. So Sole Proprietor is probably right for the majority of people such as yourself. You can always incorporate down the road if for some reason it becomes necessary, or advantageous. That being said I'm neither a lawyer nor an accountant. 

Local and state laws will determine the licensing you will need. The answer to that is best determined by people who have experience in your state. I think I spent about $200 to get everything I needed in my locale - resellers permit (Sales Tax License), town business license, etc. 

But again, it depends on where you are.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

i live in vegas and recently got my LLC. i was listed under Reseller and Fabricator.


----------



## BashaGill (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a useful info. Recently i am get the idea of screen printing... Keep it up


----------

